# Firefox 3.5.3

## dylix

You guys found an ebuild yet?

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dylix wrote:*   

> You guys found an ebuild yet?

 

I'm assuming it will be in bugzilla soon:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL+mozilla-firefox-3.5

The security issues have already been posted:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=284441

----------

## dylix

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *dylix wrote:*   You guys found an ebuild yet? 
> 
> I'm assuming it will be in bugzilla soon:
> 
> https://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL+mozilla-firefox-3.5
> ...

 

yea i was just reading those, lol.

3.5.4 here we come  :Razz: 

----------

## mikegpitt

 *dylix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> yea i was just reading those, lol.
> 
> 3.5.4 here we come 

 I think the issues are for <www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.5.3.  I belive 3.5.3 is the fix, although I wouldn't be surprised to see a 3.5.4 soon at the rate new issues are popping up.

----------

## platojones

 *markdenis wrote:*   

> really is a new firefox getting launched soon??
> 
> i am using 3.5.2     

 

Yeah, 3.5.3 went stable yesterday.

----------

## mikegpitt

 *platojones wrote:*   

>  *markdenis wrote:*   really is a new firefox getting launched soon??
> 
> i am using 3.5.2      
> 
> Yeah, 3.5.3 went stable yesterday.

 The firefox 3.5 branch is still ~x86, although the 3.5.3 ebuild was release yesterday.

----------

## moneybox123

3.5.3 went stable  :D

----------

## mikegpitt

 *moneybox123 wrote:*   

> 3.5.3 went stable  

 Where are you guys syncing your portage tree to?  After a fresh sync 3.5.3 is marked ~x86 for me (although it is running great for me).

----------

## platojones

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

>  *moneybox123 wrote:*   3.5.3 went stable   Where are you guys syncing your portage tree to?  After a fresh sync 3.5.3 is marked ~x86 for me (although it is running great for me).

 

You are right...it's still ~ for me too...somehow I misread by eix output.

----------

